# Redattare



## gatogab

Qualcuno sa dirmi il significato della parola "redattare", che trovo spesso scritta nei giornali e riviste italiane, ma che non trovo nei dizionari?
Google la riporta in 5.600 pagine.
Quale sarà la traduzione  in spagnolo?
Grazie. 
gatogab


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

So che in italiano esiste *Redarre* come sinonimo di *Redigere*, che è il verbo italiano per lo spagnolo *Redactar*. Non so, però, se *Redattare*  veramente esista nella lingua di Dante.

Saluti da Barcellona con la pioggia


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao gatogab! 
Il termine corretto è *redigere* (qualcuno dice - e scrive - anche *redarre*, che però è altrettanto sbagliato). Credo che la traduzione spagnola sia *redactar*...

Ops, scusa TPS! 
Per la disputa redigere/redarre vedi qui: http://www.corriere.it/Rubriche/Scioglilingua/2005/2dicembre.shtml o qui: http://www.bellacopia.com/dubbi.htm#c10
Anche a Milano piove...


----------



## gatogab

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> So che in italiano esiste *Redarre* come sinonimo di *Redigere*, che è il verbo italiano per lo spagnolo *Redactar*. Non so, però, se *Redattare*  veramente esista nella lingua di Dante.
> 
> Saluti da Barcellona con la pioggia


 
Quì pioverà domani, sicuro.
Nel frattempo continuo a cercare di capire perchè si usa una parola che non esiste.
gatogab


----------



## rocamadour

gatogab said:


> Qui pioverà domani, sicuro.
> Nel frattempo continuo a cercare di capire perché si usa una parola che non esiste.
> gatogab


 
Gatogab, purtroppo in rete si trova di tutto... Certo che 5600 risultati non sono pochi! 
Bisogna controllare comunque l'attendibilità dei siti: ho provato a dare un'occhiata e la maggior parte sono traduzioni dallo spagnolo o forum generici...
[spero non ti dispiaccia per gli accenti ]


----------



## Sabrine07

rocamadour said:


> Ciao gatogab!
> Il termine corretto è *redigere* (qualcuno dice - e scrive - anche *redarre*, che però è altrettanto sbagliato).


 
Ne sei proprio sicuro?

Dal De Mauro online:
*re|dàr|re*
v.tr.
BU redigere



rocamadour said:


> Credo che la traduzione spagnola sia *redactar*...


----------



## rocamadour

Sabrine07 said:


> Ne sei proprio sicuro?
> 
> Dal De Mauro online:
> *re|dàr|re*
> v.tr.
> BU redigere


Io non sono sicura di niente! 
Per questo nel mio post davo due links relativi a questa disputa sulla correttezza dell'uso di *redarre.*
In particolare Giorgio de Rienzo, il linguista del Corriere, nella sua rubrica "Scioglilingua", rispondendo al dubbio in merito di un lettore, sostiene:

_“Redarre” è usato impropriamente per “redigere”: dunque meglio non usarlo._


----------



## Sabrine07

rocamadour said:


> Io non sono sicura di niente!
> Per questo nel mio post davo due links relativi a questa disputa sulla correttezza dell'uso di *redarre.*
> In particolare Giorgio de Rienzo, il linguista del Corriere, nella sua rubrica "Scioglilingua", rispondendo al dubbio in merito di un lettore, sostiene:
> 
> _“Redarre” è usato impropriamente per “redigere”: dunque meglio non usarlo._


L'ho letto anch'io, ma non mi sembra molto affidabile, visto che non dà una spiegazione molto esauriente. Preferisco seguire i dettami di un dizionario.


----------



## gatogab

Non ha piovuto.
Ma continuo a cercare di capire perché si usa una parola che non esiste.
gatogab


----------



## rocamadour

Sabrine07 said:


> Preferisco seguire i dettami di un dizionario.


 
Infatti. 
E, come lamentava proprio gatogab nel suo primo post, molti dizionari non riportano il verbo _redattare,_ né _redarre, _aggiungo io; oppure rimandano comunque a *redigere *(cosa che fa per esempio anche il _Dizionario Etimologico della Lingua Italiana_ in 5 voll. di Cortellazzo/Zolli). Sarebbe interessante sapere cosa riporta il GRADIT, ma purtroppo non ce l'ho "sotto mano" (ci vorrebbe Bubu7 !). Lo stesso De Mauro online che hai menzionato segnala d'altra parte _redarre_ come BU (basso uso) per* redigere*.


----------



## bubu7

rocamadour said:


> Sarebbe interessante sapere cosa riporta il GRADIT, ma purtroppo non ce l'ho "sotto mano" (ci vorrebbe Bubu7 !). Lo stesso De Mauro online che hai menzionato segnala d'altra parte _redarre_ come BU (basso uso) per* redigere*.


Come si può non rispondere a un'evocazione come questa? 

Il Gradit difficilmente contraddice il De Mauro, essendo quest'ultimo l'_editio_ _minor_ del primo. Basso Uso sta, generalmente, per _raro_ e non è un giudizio sul registro d'uso. Si tratta semplicemente di termini poco comuni. 
_Redarre_ (attestato dal 1942) non è sbagliato; è un verbo che si usa solo all'infinito presente; e il rimando del vocabolario al verbo _redigere_ (attestato dal 1812) sta a significare che è quest'ultima la forma da preferirsi.

Non ho notizie di _redattare_.


----------



## rocamadour

Questa si chiama efficienza! 
Grazie, bubu7!


----------



## bubu7

Prego, cara *rocamadour*.


----------



## Sabrine07

bubu7 said:


> Come si può non rispondere a un'evocazione come questa?
> 
> Il Gradit difficilmente contraddice il De Mauro, essendo quest'ultimo l'_editio_ _minor_ del primo. Basso Uso sta, generalmente, per _raro_ e non è un giudizio sul registro d'uso. Si tratta semplicemente di termini poco comuni.
> _Redarre_ (attestato dal 1942) non è sbagliato; è un verbo che si usa solo all'infinito presente; e il rimando del vocabolario al verbo _redigere_ (attestato dal 1812) sta a significare che è quest'ultima la forma da preferirsi.


 
In base alla mia esperienza, redarre si usa soprattutto nel linguaggio tecnico, soprattutto burocratico. Certo, non sarà molto diffuso, ma non per questo possiamo affermare che non sia corretto o dobbiamo elimarlo dal nostro vocabolario, anzi...


----------

